# First Grooming?



## Cyn (Sep 18, 2017)

Mojo is 4.5 mos old. We've had her for a month now. When does a pup generally go in for its first grooming?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly was a little over 3 months old when she went in for her first grooming. It was just to meet the groomer and get used to things. She got a bath, nail trim, sanitary trim. The groomer also neatened up her face a little bit with scissors. There may be vaccination requirements too.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Your puppy doesn't HAVE to go to a groomer for anything, it is just what you choose to do. Tucker has never been to a groomer. He did not have a hair cut until he was 10 years old, and that is because of aging issues, (and I am clipping him myself.) 

You do need to comb your Havanese every day, though, to not allow mats to develop and/or to clear them out quickly when they do. You need to do this whether or not you take your dog to a groomer and keep him in a short clip. If you don't comb every day, mats will develop close to the skin and the groomer will have to shave them down.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

I echo Sheri on the daily comb-outs. Chi Chi has had to be shaved down twice after I have left her alone with daddy for 10-12 days. He swears he combed her but the mats said otherwise. This year I was proactive and took her in for a puppy cut.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

If you want your dog to ultimately be comfortable at the groomer's, you should expose her to the groomer early. We took Shama to the groomer pretty early. She gives her a bath, trims her nails, and trims the hair between the paws of her feet and in her sanitary area. I think she also trims a little on the sides to prevent Shama's hair from dragging on the ground. We've liked the fact that we never trimmed the hair on her face, because we can always see her eyes (when her hair is pulled back), and we never have to worry about the hair growing to the length where it pokes her in the eyes. You definitely need to brush/comb regularly to avoid enormous mats. Good luck! (Photos please!)


----------



## Cyn (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks, everyone. I brush her out every night before bed. She is still not loving it, but she is getting used to it gradually. I check each day for mats and so far, none. I think the groomer might be a bit much for her right now, but perhaps they will let me bring her in for a couple visits before I book an appointment. The groomer I am considering has a good reputation and two of my friends take their dogs there.


----------

